

Ask HN: Commercial Lisp implementations? - projectileboy

Although I've had some exposure to CL and Scheme, I've never had to use either in a production environment. Can anyone comment on successes or problems they've had with any particular implementation, either free or commercial? I'm also interested if anyone can comment on their experiences with Clojure vs. Common Lisp or Scheme. Thanks in advance.
======
stray
The only commercial CL I've used is Lispworks, which is an awesome product.
However, the main reason i bought Lispworks was because of its GUI component
(CAPI) which turned out to be crap.

I now use CCL when I need a native Cocoa interface, and SBCL when I don't.

Clojure vs. Common Lisp? I haven't really given Clojure a fair shot because I
don't like the idea of targeting a virtual machine. Common Lisp (at least the
implementations I use) generate code for an actual machine.

